# Ski swaps??



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

I think that there is one in Breck. Don't know the details. There are a pant load of GREAT deals in Vail and a lot of inventory now. Mostly 50-60% off brand new. Got a brand new ride dose 156 snowboard for $250ish retail $460. Lots of demo skis for less than 200 and stuff like smart wool socks for $8. Double Diamond in Lionshead had the best deals. Saw Arcteryx bibs at Vail Sports in Lionshead for $240 down from $400ish.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Breck is usually mid September. Keystone is usually late October/early November. I think you just missed Sniagrab but it may still be going on. Not sure on that one.

COUNT


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

Vail Mountain School has a big'ole used ski swap sometime in the fall, not exactly sure when, but its pretty big...


----------



## Robt (Mar 20, 2007)

Team Summit ski swap is in Breck this weekend. Details at Team Summit Welcomes You!.

Rob


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Durango's ski swap is always first weekend in November. Google: Hesperus Ski Swap for more info


----------

